

Aus Govt may record users web history, email data - ra
http://delimiter.com.au/2010/06/11/govt-may-record-users-web-history-email-data/

======
ra
First the great firewall of Australia, now this.

Our govt really are the worlds biggest luddites.

~~~
gojomo
To what do you ascribe the paranoia? To me, it seems Australia is a lowish-
crime country which, despite its cultural closeness to the US and UK, doesn't
have nearly as many international enemies.

So why so much interest in preemptive data collection for law enforcement? Has
there been a crime wave (even a cynically exaggerated one) using the internet?

Is there already a tradition of surveillance and meticulous just-in-case
record-keeping, for example of all books someone has purchased or checked out
of libraries?

